# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] LINQ for C++ developers?

## daveJ

Are there plans to incorporate the LINQ/DLINQ/XLINQ technology into C++/CLI?  Would this be a useful addition to C++/CLI?  

Are there any examples of what C++ DLINQ or XLINQ code would look like?  

Why are new .NET technologies like this introduced just for C# and VB?  Thanks.

----------


## steixeira

We don't have plans to support the LINQ technologies in C++ in the Orcas release.  We haven't ruled out supporting LINQ in a subsequent release.  When/if we do LINQ will depend in large part on customer demand for the functionality.

VC++ has a vastly larger product surface area, a great deal more history to consider, and much greater complexity of technology than C# or VB.  And VC++ most devote resources to native code as well as managed, not to mention interop technologies, the C/C++ libraries, etc. The simple answer to your question as to why C# and VB seem to innovate in the managed code space more quickly is because it is easier for them to do so.  

Thanks,

Steve Teixeira
Group Program Manager
Visual C++

----------

